# Has anyone ever gone thro a temporary Separation? If so can you pleae help me



## Punkie (Jan 24, 2009)

alright so I have wrote a few blogs on here about whats going on in my life at the moment but okay so here is my thing. SO at this time I am separated from my husband but not legally . He is currently Stationed in Alaska for work being in the army and all. we have been married for a little over four years . I now live Or shall I say staying in Seattle Washington . 

we have had some rocky moments that led us to this . he wanted me to come home and work on me and basically stay here until he is due to leave Alaska to his next duty station. which is about 5 months or so from now.

he told me if it works out and what not that I will come with him to his next place of where they station him.

this is all going up and down and it's taking a toll on me. 
he barley has anything to do with me . the phone calls are about 10 mins in the morning and sometimes phone calls are very dead with nothing to say .

all the things i complain about he told me well deal with it i put my self here and that when it comes time to for him to leave alaska then thats when he will worry about all this **** and that we cant really see where this is going until we are back together and if it work then it works if it doesnt then its over.


it seems i am the one fighting for this and not really him.
should I give him space? should I have him be the one to tell me he loves me first? what im trying to ask should he be the one now to put in all the effort as far as the calls go and the i miss yous and the i love yous and instant messenger thingy because when i atempt i half the time get let down.

i just dont get it .. one min hes like i love you and all sweet and misses me and is all good and another hes moody and doesnt care for what i have to say and just wants to get off the phone.

i really do need support with this right now. anything advice would help. I just dont want to lose him you know.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Going through a separation myself ,see "When Love Must be Tough" thread, and one spouse wants out of the marriage....it is best to give him space.

They only way that I will let my husband back if he take partial credit for the demise of the marriage and want to reconcile and work on the marriage. If he just wants to come back because he's lonely, horny, or for the kids than it will NOT work out. The problems that were there will be there again. No doubt.

He has to take responsibility for his part and be willing to work. I don't want to divorce or be in LIMBO forever or reunite with my husband only to be ripped apart again.


----------

